# Leesport PA show



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I just found out about this today. I have never been to this one. If you have gone, can you tell me about it. I have a bunch of homework and crap to do this week, but it is worth going, the homework can wait. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ShaderMike (Jan 23, 2016)

I had to google it, since I was relatively sure that Leesport wasn't too far away from Philly.

http://readingrailroad.org/events.shtml



post said:


> April 3, 2016 - RCT&HS train meet, Leesport Market, Leesport, PA from 9:00 a.m. until 1:00 p.m.
> 
> TThe RCT&HS will hold its semi-annual train meet at the Leesport Farmers Market (Banquet Hall) on Sunday, April 3, 2016 from 9:00 a.m. until 1:00 p.m. Scale model and toy trains may be bought and sold. Books and other railroadiana will also be available. Good food is available on the premises and an outdoor flea market will be held the same day. Table holders will be admitted at 7:00 a.m. The public will be admitted at 9:00 a.m. Admission is $4.00/person


http://readingrailroad.org/Events/April_2016_flyer.pdf

It's a two hour drive for me from South Jersey... I probably won't be able to attend this time around, but I'll keep in mind for next year.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

It's a shame it goes head-to-head with the Carbon County show or I'd be there, but for me it's a one hour drive vs a 5 minute drive.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

ShaderMike said:


> I had to google it, since I was relatively sure that Leesport wasn't too far away from Philly.
> 
> http://readingrailroad.org/events.shtml
> 
> ...


did you go to the show in south jersey this past sunday?


----------



## ShaderMike (Jan 23, 2016)

mustangcobra94 said:


> did you go to the show in south jersey this past sunday?


No, what show?

I've been using the calendar on the site of Yankee Dabbler because it's the only one I've found that seems to be up to date.

Is there a better calendar I can use?


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

There was a show in marlton I was thinking of going but went to the Palmerton pa show instead you can go on railserve or trains .com events for listings.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

When will be the next train meet near Leesport or Hamburg PA?
I might be up to Reading in September.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The next Hamburg meet is September 11.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> The next Hamburg meet is September 11.


Do you have any more info? I plan to be in Reading PA during that time.
Thank you.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lee - Here is the site where I got the date.

http://pa-vendors.com/events/berks-county/hamburg-pa-september-fall-hamburg-dutch-train-meet/


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> Lee - Here is the site where I got the date.
> 
> http://pa-vendors.com/events/berks-county/hamburg-pa-september-fall-hamburg-dutch-train-meet/


Thank you.

Lee Fritz


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I was at the train show in Hamburg PA. Got a few parts for my 249E pre war engine, now have all the rods & steam chest for the engine once again. 
Plus the show had a lot of vendors.

Lee Fritz


----------

